# Where to get 7.1 channel speakers for computer please tell



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Oct 27, 2005)

Where to get 7.1 channel speakers for computer please tell 
I am not getting it 
only getting 5.1 
please tell where to get this speakers specially in bombay
what will be the cost
and which one brand and what model number is good to listen
i want best speakers not average speakers

i want it for listening music specially , just not only to play games.

thanks


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 27, 2005)

I guess you are lost in the numbers and looking for just the 7.1s for name sake. Specify the budget you would like to invest in the new speakers, for some one to make a suggestion. Getting them from a good brand is also important. Creative and Altec Lansing are readily available and all their product range are quiet good. Ofcourse you have other brands like Mercury, Intex and the Artis.  You can get them all from their offficial distriibutors and like I said before you should give it a thought of getting all your PC hardware from Lamington Road itself after seeing what a mock you made with your new system from your dealer. Kalyan aint that far.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 25, 2005)

Any update 
thanks
i think buget can be 20000 - 30000 
or less or more

because i want to get 7.1 speakers 
i prefer creative brand

and i want speakers to stay 2-3 years without changing them to take new


----------



## jay4u (Nov 25, 2005)

wher edo you stay buddy... if in mumbai then i can give you a list of shops where you can get the 7.1 or place an order... have you check all shops in laminton road...

check seller's website for distributors information


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 26, 2005)

I stay in kalyan . i cant get 7.1 speakers here
thanks please pm me  list of shops 
thanks


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 26, 2005)

get creative  gigaworks s 750 .. 7.1 speakers .. estimated price is 32 k ...


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks yogi7272 for suggestion
but do they have good music quality . what is rms also i want good music on high volume .
thanks


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 4, 2005)

Look for the RMS value of watt not the PMPO. PMPO doesnot give the right information always.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 4, 2005)

Just a tip...
Yeah I know its a bit childish but
u know 7.1 Channel Speakers are wothy only on a supported audio card. Do you have one?


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes i have 7.1 computer system
currently using 2.1 speakers on it

so i think if i put 7.1 speakers it will soung good

Ok important question 
Please answer only if u know

Suppose i have 20 RMS  2.1 speakers
and i purchase 20 RMS  7.1 speakers
just asking.

So Do i get good music quality or just i get sound from all the channels as it is 7.1  thats all

thanks
i am asking because i want to make a choice between 5.1 and 7.1 speakers .


----------



## goobimama (Dec 5, 2005)

The creative S750 gives a mindblowing 700watts of power (RMS). The sub itself is 200 watts. 

But before you go in for the 7.1, take this into consideration:

The wires are everywhere. It becomes so messy. Plus there might be a problem with speaker placement. Also, the Logitech Z5500D takes the gigaworks in sound quality. It won the best performance award in a mag... The logitech comes with a built in decoder, a very useful feature in watching DVDs.

Also, 7.1 wont come into any good use these days as there are hardly any movies with even 6.1 sound...forget 7.1. 

My opinion...


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 7, 2005)

> The wires are everywhere. It becomes so messy


I thought that all 5.1 upwards are wireless speakers with remote.



> Also, the Logitech Z5500D takes the gigaworks in sound quality.


Can u tell its RMS of Logitech. Creative S750 has 700watts of power (RMS). U said



> The logitech comes with a built in decoder, a very useful feature in watching DVDs.


What is this.




> Also, 7.1 wont come into any good use these days as there are hardly any movies with even 6.1 sound...forget 7.1.


I want mainly for playing games and listening to songs.
So if i take 7.1 the song will sound good or not .


Soory for so many questions
Ok i am using now intex 2.1  2600 PMPO from 1 year
Actually i dont know it is 2.1 or 4.1  speakers
It has 4 speakers .The sound is ok.
Where to get how much RMS this intex speakers is having.
I cannot found information on RMS.It just says 2600W (PMPO) 
-------------------------------------------------------------
I think i have I This type of sound card.
ntelÂ® High Definition 8-channel (7.1) audio subsystem 
and that supports 192 Khz/32 bit Sound 

So i want full use of this so i can enjoy good music

thanks all for helping me


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2005)

To answer your questions:
1) All 5.1 upwards speakers are wireless? since when? I am not talking of the remote control. Each speaker has a wire sourced from its amp (usually the subwoofer). Now 5.1 speakers will have five wires coming from the amp, one for each. It is bearable cause there are just two wires going to rear speakers. But when you have 7.1....seriously, its a mess.

2) The Logitech has 505 watts of RMS power. It may not be louder than the creative one, but its certainly better sounding. 

3) The decoder is used for decoding a DVD signal. Normally if you play a DVD, the software would decode it (PowerDVD, WinDVD) or your soundcard (Audigy2). But a hardware decoder is much better than a software decoder. Also, the signal is carried to the decoder digitally which means less signal loss.
The decoder has nice features like ProLogic II which makes your normal stereo vcds sound like encoded in 5.1

4) It will sound good no doubt. All I'm saying is the full potential of a 7.1 is hardly used. Every dvd that rolls out is a 5.1. There are VERY FEW 6.1 DVDs...I don't think there are any 7.1 DVDs at the moment.
I think games should use 7.1 and mp3's of course have just two channel's which would be mirrored to the others. It will sound good, no probs there.

Your intex system is giving you PMPO rating. There is no way of getting its true RMS rating (maybe some advanced sound measuring?). Most probably it will be not more than 50Watts...

Your intel HD soundcard would not do justice to your new speakers. Better get the Audigy2ZS....

Conclusion: If you are hell bent on a 7.1, then go for the Gigaworks s750. But if you want to go in for a better system, quality wise, then go for the logitech z5500Digital. Just go to the logitech website for more info. Also, read its reviews at amazon.com...


----------



## royal (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey goobimama ... just curious

does the Logitech Z5300 have decoder???

and in which ways is it inferior to the Z5500 (xcept the price...)???


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2005)

The Logitech Z5300 does not have a decoder. 

The inferiority of the 5300 is noticed at slightly high volumes when the treble as well as the bass is not "quite right". Otherwise, an excellent system for its price. 

It also does not have a decoder. And a decoder is an extremely nice feature...

Also, the RMS wattage is almost half (280w) of that of the 5500. You must take note that the subwoofer is 100 watts RMS while that of the 5500 is 188 watts.

Also, the satellites are 2.5 inch as against the 5500 (3.5inch) which results is superior mids in the latter. There is also a bullet tweeter to give excellent highs in the 5500...

Its almost like the Pulsar 150 against a 180cc....where you would notice that the pulsar 150 is an excellent bike...but not comparable with the 180cc...

Hope that explains it.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 7, 2005)

very good example GOOBIMAMA


----------



## royal (Dec 8, 2005)

hey thx goobimama ...   

I knew i could always count on u...

actually I would have loved to own the Z5500 but I have a small room and a purse to match   

btw is the Z5300 priced sub 10k?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2005)

the z5300 retails somewhere around 11-12k


----------

